# Has anyone used Integra Global Insurance?



## rhck (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi, has anyone had any experience with *Integra Global* International Health Insurance? I've been looking into it. So far, it sounds good. Now I'm trying to find anyone who has used it to find out what you think.


----------

